#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Quick dash around Valletta, Malta with not much time and no clue where to go

## slimboyfat

As the thread title suggests. I was busy working this morning and have a 4am start tomorrow so couldnt really spend much time boozing etc.

I walked from my hotel - the Excelsior Grand Hotel in Valletta to the bus station.



^ Nice looking exterior but a bit of a let down on the air conditioning front.



^ And this one is a bit of a letdown as I didnt get a picture of her front!



^ Valletta bus station. Obviously.

I got on a bus (number 64 as it happens) that seemed to be a popular one. Apparently it went to a place called Sliema. I got off the bus when most other people did. 

For those interested in such things, the bus ride was bumpy, the traffic laws seem to be largely ignored if there are any, and the trip cost half a euro. Apparently for 3.5 euros you can get unlimited travel around the island all day.



So anyway I walked around, took some pics and had a Cisk beer. And here are the pics.

----------


## slimboyfat

^ I thought I could buy cigarettes here. I thought wrong



^ Lots of interesting back alleys to explore, if you have the time - which I didn't.







^ They don't make corners of houses like that anymore







^ I could have taken this ferry back across the harbour to Valletta, but by now I was more confident about being able to get back to the hotel from the bus station.





^ Back at the bus station, and an unknown gentleman scratching his arse.





^ A pigeon showing no respect. And it looks like plenty of other pigeions had gone before him.


So that was it for today. The next couple of days I will be 12 miles offshore. 

Hopefully I will get another chance to look around before I get called back to Sunderland.

----------


## Wallalai

Nice pictures ... with thai style footpath.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I really like these windows, you could really make a feature in a house using these.

----------


## kingwilly

sunbathing on a rocky beach.

eureopeans are funny.

----------


## Butterfly

it looks quite clean, and peaceful

those pics are great, can't believe how good the quality is, what camera are you using ?

----------


## CharleyFarley

KW - no nasty sand between your toes.

I took my young family there many years ago when most cars there were from a another generation, Morris minors, austins, cortina's etc, like going back in time.

Obviously dfifferent now. 

Favorite memory was picking yellow and green lemons off 
the same tree for the G & T.

very nice pics.

----------


## the dogcatcher

i'd like to see the front of the whore in red.
Yeah what camera?
I think it may well be the quality of the light that makes these pics so good.
They are velly good. Bravo.

----------


## Butterfly

> sunbathing on a rocky beach.


probably the best place for sunbathing,

I hate the sand, and crowded beaches

In south of France, rocky beaches were usually reserved for the naked sunbathers, good times  :Razz:

----------


## slimboyfat

> I think it may well be the quality of the light that makes these pics so good.
> .


You are probably right. The camera is nothing fancy - It's a Sony DSC-H3

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> So anyway I walked around, took some pics and had a Cisk beer. And here are the pics.


Where's the beer pic?

----------


## shunpike

Nice pix, place looks interesting. What were the daytime temps like? Looked quite hot, but dry. Good show

----------


## slimboyfat

The beer went down too quick for me to get a pic of it!

Daytime temp would have been somewhere just below 30 degrees in my estimation

----------


## dirtydog

> What were the daytime temps like?


In this age of technology info like that is one click away  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

Good effort.
Try to include frontal pics of the local talent in future.
Most prefer to see tits. Rather than bottoms. :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

dunno, I quite like bottoms.

----------


## panama hat

Excellent pics!  A nice mix of old and new


My only time in Malta:

I was working in Holland for a US IT company, in charge of Southern Europe, Africa and the Middle East . . .  January.  Our VP International in Phoenix wanted me to set up a conference for all International staff in the hottest place in Europe.  January.

I suggested the Canary Islands . . . he knew enough to check it out and said it was in Africa. 

Pain in the arse flying from Amsterdam to Rome then Valetta.  

Bloody cold . . . three days in the hotel and then back home.

Idiot.

----------


## kingwilly

> Excellent pics!  A nice mix of old and new
> 
> 
> My only time in Malta:
> 
> I was working in Holland for a US IT company, in charge of Southern Europe, Africa and the Middle East . . .  January.  Our VP International in Phoenix wanted me to set up a conference for all International staff in the hottest place in Europe.  January.
> 
> I suggested the Canary Islands . . . he knew enough to check it out and said it was in Africa. 
> 
> ...


just be thankful you hadnt chosen Tripoli

----------


## natalie8

Nice thread, Slimboy. The bus station is spotless! I noticed the sign advertising Maltese food. What's typical there? Obviously fish and seafood, but what types of seasonings do they use? What could you compare it to?

----------


## kingwilly

a little bit like greek food. think roast or bbq meats, pita breads, tablouli salads

----------


## BosseO

Nice pics of a nice place. Wifey and I stayed the winter 94 -95 on Malta when we were sailing the Med. In total I have spent close to a year on the island as we later had the boat based there.

----------


## natalie8

> a little bit like greek food. think roast or bbq meats, pita breads, tablouli salads


Yum.....................

----------


## kingwilly

^^ great pics, but does your wife know that those pants are positively illegal to wear in public now?

----------


## BosseO

> ^^ great pics, but does your wife know that those pants are positively illegal to wear in public now?


In Malaysia or ??? But, even then she wouldn't leave the boat without being properly dressed.

----------


## Bangyai

Great thread and pics. I wonder how long the coach to Bristol takes ?
Just got a Sony H20 myself. Excellent quality and very user friendly. 179 pounds in the U.K. vs  10500 baht in the Mall, Bangkok.

----------


## birs

thanks for the photos, will be there in september.for a few  days.
am now quite looking foreward to this break.the architecture looks good  birs :Smile:

----------

